
Income Distribution in London - felixr
http://plausibel.blogspot.de/2013/06/income-distribution-in-london.html
======
barrkel
My GF and I's income combined puts us somewhere over the 90th percentile, but
we feel like we're barely above supermarket employees - and we have no
dependents. There is no way we could afford the rents on, say, the upper 70%
of the whole-house / 2+ bedroom apartment rental market.

I don't understand how most people can afford it, unless they're paying well
over 50% of income on rent.

~~~
cowls
Tip: You could move outside of London (30 minute commute to one of the major
train stations) and half your rent/mortgage.

~~~
eterm
And then spend the difference in train fares. I'm 30 minutes outside london,
an annual ticket is close to £4000.

~~~
konradb
And if I'm correct about where you live, the APCOA car park for that station
is something ridiculous like 24 GBP per day.

------
buro9
I do not think I understood just how little I survive on.

Our household (girlfriend and I) have a total income of less than £10k per
annum.

This puts us worse off than pretty much everyone. But then, the money just
doesn't bother me... not that I don't like money, but not having money dictate
my life (by choice) gives me the freedom to work on the things I really
believe in (the startup).

~~~
nicholassmith
Is that less than £10k in London? Because that's kind of fascinating, I would
have thought £10k in London would be mostly undoable. £10k in some areas
outside of London I can see being doable, but not comfortably.

~~~
calpaterson
Whether or not is it "doable" depends on what you mean by "London" and what
standard of living you are prepared to accept.

------
tome
The Institute of Fiscal Studies' application seems to be net of income tax and
council tax. Is this the same for the linked graphic? I can't tell by trying
to track down the data source on
[http://data.london.gov.uk&#x2F](http://data.london.gov.uk&#x2F);

------
thenomad
Dumb question - am I right in thinking the Y-axis here is percentage of
population?

~~~
andypants
Yes, percentage of population earning below that income value.

------
muyuu
Makes me wonder how do 60%+ of the people manage to live in this place.

~~~
blibble
housing benefit (which pushes up rents, further pushing more people into
needing housing benefit)

~~~
calpaterson
Yeah, housing benefit (and council accommodation) is a huge part of how many
people manage to afford to live inside zones 1 and 2.

------
beaumartinez
"Household" income is a bit of a pointless stat when you're a bunch of
strangers in a flat share—which I'm betting represents a fair proportion of
London's earners.

~~~
ig1
It depends where the data is coming from, but generally (in government
analysis) flat sharers aren't treated as members of the same household.

------
anovikov
Sounds like communism, is there really anything like that flat distribution?

~~~
_progger_
Well UK is socialistic. Probably more benefits then in USSR.

